# My quest for the perfect rock



## WanderingEThought (Apr 21, 2014)

Howdy fellow road warriors. I have been on the road for about 6 months, and I have tasked myself with a challenge. To find the most perfectly spherical rock that I can find. I have found some great rocks out there, and I lost one that was supposedly amazing in a river when it was tossed to me. But there is too much world out there for me to continue questing on my own. So I offer my challenge to you. STP, find the most perfect spherical rock you can find, and for your reward, you will get nothing, I mean common, I'm a hitcher, I don't have anything to give. But look anyways. It is out there somewhere.


----------



## DuHastMich (Apr 21, 2014)

When I read the title, I must admit my mind went into 'Detroit' mode. 

Now that I know we're talking about the geological wonders (and not other duplicitous concoctions), I feel much better.

Good luck in your quest to find that geometrically flawless rock...


----------



## WanderingEThought (Apr 21, 2014)

Yea, I was worried that it might come off that way, but I couldn't think of a better way to say it. Damn this drug culture.


----------



## DuHastMich (Apr 21, 2014)

Not that I endeavor to purchase the 'other' hardened substance, anyway. It just seems that my mind defaults to shit like that. Blame it on my alcoholic upbringing, perhaps...my mind was fried long before it was fully developed.

Nonetheless, I hope that one day you're wandering somewhere on Earth (hopefully not the Serengeti) and find that rock. If by some odd occurrence I find what I perceive to be a flawless stone before you, I shall USPS it to your locality (provided it makes it through domestic customs).


----------



## Odin (Apr 21, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concretion

This may help you in your Quest.

Also... pearls might count. But they are gemstones I suppose... So your gonna have to be more specific... what kind of rock do you so badly desire?

If your just looking for river rocks... then the further downstream you progress the rounder the rocks should be. "theoretically"


----------

